# X-killers



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

What is everyone useing for fletchings? Vanes or feathers? Straight or helical?
Also what point weight and arrow length are you getting the best flight with?
Heck, Just tell me your hole setup, draw weight, bow, mothers maiden name, favorite movie, firsts born childs name!!! Just kidding!!!!! Just trying to figure out what all I need to gather up, indoor starts real soon here and I need to get this stuff setup. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

A lot of guys use feathers for varying reasons. One being forgivness of fletch contact. Feathers also catch more air and start spinning the arrow faster. On the flip side vanes last a lot longer, so if you don't like fletching arrows all the time vanes are the way to go.

I like quickspins, but I think I am in the minority there. It's just a matter of what you have confidence in. But from what I've seen, you can't go wrong with 4" feathers or vanes.

As for my set up, at the moment I'm shooting a Vantage Elite at 56#, 31-1/8" DL, 55% let off, using a TTSS pro rest, CX X-Jammer 27's at 31" long and 210gr points with 2.25" quick spin vanes and pin nocks.


----------



## NY MOpro (Dec 8, 2009)

I like the Bohning 1.5'' X-Vanes fletched straight. I shoot CX Linejammers with 40 grain weights and 30 grain tips. 

I shot gold tip 30x's with 70 grain tips and 4'' feathers. i tried straight and right helicle and just could'nt get the flight that I do with the X-vanes. They're small, but offer good clearance off the rest, and good flight stability.

Thats sent to the paper with a PSE Shark-X and a trophy taker rest with a lizzard toung. I definately think you need to find the set-up that is comfortable for you.


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Got everything but the arrows, can't decided which arrows X-killers or 
X-ringers? Shooting a Hoyt Proelite 50-to-60 @28.5 draw length if that helps


----------



## Tracker52 (Jan 19, 2009)

Indoor:
I'm shooting the X-Killers indoor at 28.5" with 4" feathers and 150 grain points. I couldn't be happier. I'm shooting a Mathews Conquest 4 at 28.5" and 52-55 pounds. (I WOULD SHOOT THIS FOR INDOOR NO DOUBT)


Outdoor: X-ringer HV 350's at 26.5" with 100 grain points and 2" Blazers. They are 290 grains and can get them to 283 with only 57 pounds out of another C4


----------



## NY MOpro (Dec 8, 2009)

Dont get me wrong, feathers work good for indoor spots, I'm just letting you know what worked best for me with my rig. But like I said, you have to see what works best for you.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*x killers*

Got my xkillers setup with 4" gateway feathers, 150grain victory steel point, with the factory pin bushings with bohning pinnocks... anyhoo mine are cut at 29 inches from carbon end to carbon end, My bow setup is a Conquest Apex 28" draw set at 52lb pull, and to quote the great "Cartman" its SWEEEEEEEET!!!!:wink::wink:

That will give you the ultimate indoor arrow!!!!!


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i am using 5" feathers with a right wing clamp and they are flying great.


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Sounds like everyones going with feathers and around 150 up front, thanks for the input


----------



## ferretboy (Aug 15, 2007)

Believe it or not, I shoot the X Killers with mini Blazers helically fletched on the Blazer jig 150 grains up front. My arrow flight is impeccable. I shoot a Hoyt 38 Ultra with 26.5 inch draw set at 50 lbs. I also shoot them on my prestige at 60 lbs and they fly just as great. Thanks, Dave Henderson


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

I set the XKillers up with flex fletch 360 right wing helical and put an extra 100 grain in the back of the victory 150 points and left them full length. I just trimmed the ends to square them. some of the best arrows for indoor I have ever shot.


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

Gold tip 30x pros with 150gr tips and 2" Blazers


----------

